#ubuntu-au 2011-02-22
<sagaci> blahdeblah, ping
<nisshh> head_victim, thought you might be interested: http://mhall119.com/?p=93
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Can someone please guide me about setting up P2P link ?
<kaushal> I need to allocated the 2Mbps P2P link to a group of 10 Desktop machines
<kaushal> How would be the approach
<kaushal> the P2P is from Data Center to my office
<kaushal> P2P link*
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-23
<head_victim> nisshh: yeah I've been giving him feedback throughout the process :)
<nisshh> head_victim, ah ok
<head_victim> I lurk around a few of the website places for my wiki stuffs
<blahdeblah> When sagaci gets back, tell him i said pong :-)
<blahdeblah> Anyone interested in an old Acer server?  http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/server/0000/Acer/Altos600/Altos600sp2.shtml
<blahdeblah> Got one to give away with 5 x 36 GB drives in RAID 5.
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-24
<sagaci> blahdeblah: ping
<gggs> oh wtf, "An error occurred while mounting /."
<gggs> s:/.:/:g
<gggs> "journal has aborted"
<gggs> well that's odd, I first booted a server & got `journal has aborted' errors, next time I rebooted it failed with a ramfs prompt, did a fs check with GParted & rebooted, now sdc is sdb & my RAID array has disappeared
<elky> yeah, i'd be worried.
<blahdeblah> sagaci: pong
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I can't believe you don't want yet another old piece of junk to add to your collection: http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/server/0000/Acer/Altos600/Altos600sp2.shtml
<blahdeblah> If it doesn't have a new home by the end of next week, it goes in the bin.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: bit old, even for me. Big call I know.
<sagaci> blahdeblah, need paypal info
<sagaci> blahdeblah, pm?
<blahdeblah> sagaci: go for it
<iflema> blist
<iflema> lol
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-26
<ikt> heya, say you are coding a program in python 3.1, in ubuntu if you do ./python3program.py it will automatically run as python2.7, is there anyway to change in the program itself to tell ubuntu to run as python 3.1?
<nisshh> ikt, on the command line, instead of ./application.py, use: python3.1 application.py
<nisshh> that will interpret the app using 3.1
<ikt> yeah I don't want that
<ikt> for example if I put it onto another computer
<ikt> and do ./
<ikt> I want it to come out as an error, python3 not installed, not get halfway through the app and then crash :S
<nisshh> oh ok
<ikt> I can't find much on it :(
<nisshh> well unfortunately, what happens is that it will run the app and then exit with a crash when it hits a wall because it cant find 3.1
<nisshh> you could include a check in your code to check for a specific version of python
<nisshh> ikt, ^^^
<nisshh> i cant remember how to do it exactly, gimme a minute
<nisshh> ikt, ah, yes, i remember now, its very easy
<ikt> ^_^
<nisshh> ikt, gimme a sec
<nisshh> ikt, this will throw an error if called when the default version of python is < 3.1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572588/
<nisshh> it will work fine if called with 3.1 though
<ikt> ah sweet cheers :D
<nisshh> np
<nisshh> ikt, next time come to: ##general-programming
<nisshh> its a little more on topic :)
<ikt> oh yea
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-27
<jaddi27> head_victim: I was wondering if I could get your opinion on a couple of Wiki things
<head_victim> jaddi27: sure doing well so far
<jaddi27> head_victim: I have updated basically every page under AustralianTeam
<jaddi27> There are a couple of pages I was not sure about
<head_victim> Yep, the only pages it didn't work for are the individual team reports ones as they scrape that data for various places around the Ubuntu community (eg the newsletter) so I've taken them off.
<jaddi27> First is the monthly reports - should they have the header or not?
<head_victim> Hah, bang on :)
<jaddi27> ok
<head_victim> The main page should have it but the 10/ and 11/ ones I've removed them
<jaddi27> The other place is the meeting pages
<jaddi27> ok
<head_victim> Yeah the individual monthly ones are neither here nor there for me, if you've already done them GREAT if you haven't I wouldn't do more than the last year or so's.
<jaddi27> ok. I haven't done any yet, but I will do the past couple of years
<head_victim> Awesome work btw, thanks heaps.
<jaddi27> that is alright
<jaddi27> When I saw that was one of the things that needed to be done, I thought I would do it. That is certainly one of the easier things to do
<head_victim> Yeah, setting it up was fun but propagating it was going to be a large amount of copying and pasting
<jaddi27> Yes, a lot of copying and pasting. Luckily that is easy to do and doesn't take long - only took a couple of hours in the end
<jaddi27> Are the monthly meeting pages scraped for use elsewhere at all?
<head_victim> Nah they're just there so we have access to the data in an well laid out design
<jaddi27> Ok. Should they have a main heading of the date and a toc, or just the header without toc and main page heading?
<head_victim> Have a look both ways and I'm happy to take your suggestion as gospel :)
<jaddi27> Ok. I will have a play around
<head_victim> Oh yeah, I just saw another Ubuntu loco on Urban Terror. Ubuntu-VN has a server.
 * head_victim goes to check think it might be Venezuela 
<head_victim> 2
<jaddi27> Does the Feb 8 2011 meeting page look alright? If so, I will stick with that styling
<head_victim> Beatuiful
<jaddi27> Good. Should I make a template for new meetings, or do you normally just copy the previous meeting page and rename it?
<head_victim> I generally just copy and paste :P
<head_victim> I'm trying to make up lists of what is needed for what I do so if others want to step in and help it's all written down how it works, etc
<jaddi27> That's a good idea. Most of it, with the wiki anyway, seems fairly straightforward
<jaddi27> But every help page is certainly useful
<head_victim> Yeah, I use the blank page for everything these days when I'm making new stuff. I'm also helping fixc up other team's headers now I've learnt them
<jaddi27> Is it easy to edit the headers?
<head_victim> Easy to update now, was just getting them set up style wise was the finicky bit
<jaddi27> Yes, that is often difficult - especially with systems that you do not control overall
<head_victim> Well I found people willing to help out who fixed a problem no one else has noticed, the header renders differently in different browsers, ours now works for both firefox and chromium, most others only work for ff
<jaddi27> That is a useful fix - I guess that is what you are fixing on the other teams' headers?
<head_victim> Well yeah the one I borrowed to make ours I fixed and I posted the fix to the docs mailing list. Not many people have implemented it and I don't really want to go chopping and changing other team's work without permission
<jaddi27> Yes, I can understand that
<head_victim> sagaci: the official translation team for enAU is at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-au
<head_victim> Which also leads to a wiki page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTranslationTeam
<head_victim> I have intentions of contacting the team to see if it can be folded into the LoCo as well
<head_victim> So essentially you have to join that team to have commit access to translations, until then you can only suggest them
<sagaci> I've joined now
<head_victim> I'd suggest going to the mailing list it suggests as well
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation is a good guide
<head_victim> But I can just jump in and give you examples if you like
<sagaci> examples please
<head_victim> Essentially there are 2 ways of going about it, fixing bugs or translating new strings that haven't been translated yet
<head_victim> I don't know what you'd prefer
<sagaci> fixing bugs
<head_victim> Ok, the problem here is that not many are reported
<sagaci> how to find new strings?
<head_victim> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+translations
<head_victim> That is where you go for all current translations.
<head_victim> It with eithe rlist all languages or just your preferred, depending on what settings you have
<head_victim> So if you click the English (Australia) it will take you to a page that shows all the packages that can be translated to enAU.
<head_victim> They supposedly list them in priority order so it's just a matter of going through the list, picking up a package that you like and clicking on it (I generally try to pick ones that I use because at least then I know one person will get soemthing from it)
<head_victim> The problem with this method is there are LOTs of strings that all technically need translating but not many of them need to be changed. If that makes sense
<head_victim> So if you just click a package you like
<head_victim> And I just click on the number in the "untranslated" column so it takes me straight to the untranslated items in the package
<sagaci> sorry to go off topic now but wouldn't you go for natty for "new strings" to be translated
<head_victim> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+translations states at the top that this is the current translation focus for ubuntu so I just assume they know what they're saying
<lifeless> during development strings change too much to be worth translating
<lifeless> once string freeze occurs the focus gets changed
<head_victim> lifeless: was just going to say that, I swapped in "natty" in the link instead of "maverick" and it suggests you head back to maverick
<sagaci> ah yeah, makes sense
<head_victim> lifeless: ahh so that's you (just did a whois) nice seeing people you bump into on the translation tables
 * head_victim is Jared Norris
<lifeless> hai
<sagaci> so it only has packges in main
<head_victim> sagaci: not sure to be honest, there's 1346 packages there though if that helps line up with the number of packages in different groups
<head_victim> So yeah, if you pick a package from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+lang/en_AU and just click on the number of untranslated column you'll open up a package to see the strings
<sagaci> head_victim, what if they don't require translation
<head_victim> Then they've already been translated 
<head_victim> If you have found a bug with a specific package then you can go into it, type in your search to narrow it down and then change it. But if there are none it means someone has already completed the package
<head_victim> How are you going, it's easy enough isn't it?
<sagaci> kinda
<sagaci> I had a look at a package called imhangul
<sagaci> downloaded via apt-get source imhangul and went to line 92
<head_victim> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/imhangul-status-applet
<head_victim> It doesn't use launchpad to translate :/
<head_victim> ANd it would appear it's developed by non-english speakers - http://kldp.net/projects/imhangul/bugs - makes it hard to add a bug for it
<sagaci> thanks for your help - i thought it was a lot harder than this
<head_victim> Nah not at all
<head_victim> It's a bit mind numbing though
<head_victim> It's a matter of just knowing where to go to get you started.
<head_victim> And actually thinking about it today I don't think we need to fold the team into the loco we just need to help out, because not all en-AU translators have to be be Australian.
<sagaci> so I can just suggest stuff for now
<sagaci> then a reviewer OK's it... is the OK'er from AU or from Launchpad?
<head_victim> Hmm you should be able to translate
<head_victim> OHH did you join the en team?
<sagaci> en-AU team, yeah
<head_victim> Should be able to do more than suggest then.
<head_victim> Ah wait, you see up the top it says "download translation" "upload translation" "translation details" "translator mode" 
<sagaci> I'm in reviewer mode, that makes sense
<head_victim> Well you should try to change that to "reviewer mode"
<head_victim> I would STRONGLY suggest reading over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/ and the links it has down the bottom if you want to get into it a fair bit though.
<head_victim> After that just go for it
<nisshh> head_victim, new translations should go to natty, not maverick, otherwise you will have to go through the whole SRU process
<head_victim> nisshh: not until the freeze
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> Maverick is still the recommended place to translate at the moment
<head_victim> sagaci: so you're comfortable with translation for now?
<sagaci> head_victim, kind of, the actual translation pages look kinda weird but getting the hang of the format
<head_victim> sagaci: cool I just have to run away for a while so making sure you didn't have any questions just yet. If you come across anything you're nto sure shoot a question and I'll see if I can answer it :)
<sagaci> head_victim, seems like there's a lot of work
<head_victim> sagaci: it's never ending
<head_victim> sagaci: but most people don't see it as "useful" as it's already in a language we can under stand so it's not high on the list of people's work. Almost all the karma on my launchpad account is translations because it's something I can do wihtout having to learn programming languages :P
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> i'm getting back into c++ but this could be something else to do
<head_victim> Yeah it's good while watching tv you can do them in the ads and stuff
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-21
<purencool> Hi ubuntu people does anyone in here know anything about bash scripts
<purencool> don't worry I found the #bash 
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-22
<sagaci> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gUXUjjg9qQ0 -- Want. So Bad.
<sagaci> head_victim, so at the install fest, did you repo work as intended?
<head_victim> sagaci: yep appeared to
<head_victim> The only issue was the livecd used archive.ubuntu.com and when you install it the installer sets the new pc up to point to au.archive.ubuntu.com
<head_victim> So I didn't have the au.archive bit set up beforehand.
<sagaci> head_victim: ah righteo then... I was thinking about doing a similar event in sydney, if I get a hold of a router and somehow block all connections except aarnet/pub/ubuntu or aarnet/pub, 4G download speed should suffice in one of the bigger public libraries, as long as electricity is available
<head_victim> We just used a laptop as the DNS, DHCP, file & HTTP server.
<head_victim> Then hooked up a switch and wireless access point.
<head_victim> Did some dns magic and only connected a 400MB internet plan to it for "just in case".
<head_victim> Basically most people have their own 3G and mobiles to use for actual data usage these days I found. 
<head_victim> That way we had a functioning CD Image mirror as well as archive mirror.
<sagaci> yep, but being a 4G bigpond plan the aarnet mirror is unmetered, thus downloading is probably as quick/easy than setting up what you did
<sagaci> and if it's aarnet/pub it could also extend to fedora, arch, etc
<head_victim> True, you could just null route everything else.
<sagaci> I mean if 50 people showed up, 4G won't go too far but I'm guessing that a handful that do show up don't have cool quotas/unmetered access..
<head_victim> Yep, I did it half as "I have no idea how many people are showing up" and half as "I need to learn some stuff"
<sagaci> so what kind of leech speed were you getting
<head_victim> I believe the network went as quick as the switch would allow, so 100mb.
<head_victim> At home I was getting it as quick as the HDD would allow as I use gigabit network stuff here.
<head_victim> Basically it meant the downloading of data was a blip, the actual install part was the only bit that took time.
<head_victim> I gotta run, but feel free to leave some questions I can ask later if you were wondering how anything went. Basically it was fun to set up :)
<head_victim> Let me know if you do organise something and I'll make sure you have some tablerunners or banners or something as well
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-23
<Cruncher> Hello.  Anyone home?
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-24
<bradzo> wow! hi all!
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-25
<kezkankrayon> Hello, I'm using ubuntu server 11.10. I'd like to mount a disk that has data on it, but I don't know how the disk is formated (ext2, ntfs, ect..). Does anyone know how to identify a disk format so it can be mounted?
<kezkankrayon> Ah, as per manpage, if not -t is specified it will guess...
<kezkankrayon> And.... no, that's untrue.
<kezkankrayon> tis mount -a
<sagaci> head_victim: I think that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings needs a clean, mostly to point to l.u.c upcoming meetings page and the old meeting logs to be archived
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-20
<sagaci> jared_, do you think you'll be able to host a release party for R?
<jared_> I am not sure, I'd have to look up when it is. I'm just about finished my assignments for the first TP.
<jared_> Hmm might be, my next exam block is the 15 - 20 of April
<sagaci> around the 27th apr
<jared_> Now I just have to think of somewhere to do it.
<jared_> Tempted to see if I could steal a room at uni, awesome coffee machine, board room tables, massive tvs to connect up to.
<jared_> The main issue being swipe card access would be needed :/
<sagaci> yeah, check out pdf-presenter-console
<jared_> Interesting,w e have a few presentation assessments coming up
<nicksydney> hello
<nicksydney> anybody has tried the ubuntu touch (mobile) ?
<jared_> Gday nicksydney, I've not seen it in person
<nicksydney> are there any ubuntu meetup in Sydney ? it will be cool if there is a demo or something :D
<jared_> I think all you need is a nexus 7 at this point
<nicksydney> yup
<sagaci> nicksydney, there's a release party scheduled for late April
<nicksydney> how do i register for it ?
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/2208/detail/
<sagaci> it's not hard registration, but it's nice to have a bit of an idea who is showing up
<nicksydney> sagaci: thanks
<nicksydney> is anybody here works with kernel development ?
<jared_> Not I, not sure if others do
<jared_> I'm a bit too boring and non techie for that stuff
* jea changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 10/03/2013 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - http://is.gd/nextmtg | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<jea> jared_: I see you set up a nice permanent meeting url
<jared_> jea: wasn't me, but I'll take the credit ;)
<jared_> I was about to congratulate you on the same thing
<jared_> Must have been sagaci
<jea> Ok, must have been
<jared_> Alright, assessment uploaded.
<jea> Congratulations
<jared_> I might head off for some sleep as I didn't get to bed last night as I was finishing off the two due today :/
<jared_> I submitted about 50 pages of assessment today :D
<jea> Wow, that is a lot.
<jea> I will create events for the meeting, and advertise it
<jared_> Hopefully a lot of good stuff
<jea> I might even try to do a Jam if I get time
<jea> probably Translations
<jea> Yes, hopefully you do well on it
<jared_> Sounds good, I keep meaning to get around to this stuff but time is flying so fast studying and workign
<jared_> It's not even the end of February and I've already finished 2 subjects
<jea> yeah, I know that feeling
<jea> though I am only just starting a semester
<jared_> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-R2rHtyBlgaMGMwTzhGcEpXOEE/ - that's my year all mapped out 
<jared_> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-R2rHtyBlgaMGMwTzhGcEpXOEE/edit?usp=sharing even
<jea> quite busy
<jared_> Especially when each subject has multiple assessments. I'm cutting back to one subject at a time in July thouhg
<jared_> Hows your study going?
<jea> Last year finished well, and next week I start 2013 uni
<jea> doing 4 subjects (standard load), with a few more difficult ones
<jared_> I recall you were doing IT but couldn't remember the specific area of study
<jea> Software and Aerospace engineering
<jea> this semester is Netduino for one subject, compilers for another
<jared_> Ah interesting stuff, our parent company does lots of aerospace stuff
<jea> networking for the third, and development processes for the fourth
<jea> oh, ok
<jea> what company is that, if you don't mind me asking?
<jared_> We're owned by UTC
<jared_> Who own Goodrich
<jared_> And a bunch of other stuff
<jared_> http://utcaerospacesystems.com/
<jea> I don't think I have heard of them. I obviously haven't looked around enough
<jared_> That stuff is mainly in the US. They supply all 4 US defence arms so they have to keep a lot on shore
<jea> that is pretty impressive
<jared_> Yeah makes us look really boring in comparison
<jea> haha
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-21
<jared_> jea: also, if it helps, one of the other people in my course is the operations manager for australian research centre for aerospace automation - it's a CSIRO/Uni venture
#ubuntu-au 2014-02-21
<ndabk> Hey guys is anyone else getting slow repo responses and occasional 502s from the AARNet mirror?
#ubuntu-au 2014-02-22
<miseria> "nunca trates de abarcar el mundo con las dos manos, al final de tus dias, te quedaras sin manos y sin mundo" *bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
#ubuntu-au 2015-02-16
<deanom1234> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and am having an issue with Ubuntu upon start up, Details: http://pastebin.com/GJZccpaW
<deanom1234> any help would be great :D
#ubuntu-au 2015-02-18
<rtyui> hello there
<rtyui> anyone here ? 
<jea> yes
<rtyui> my question is how to make a zoom on vi ?
<dns53> a zoom?
<jea> it is open in a terminal, so you can zoom in by changing the font size in the terminal emulator
<rtyui> how to zoom text on vi ?
<rtyui> i using putty
<jea> go to the putty settings and then go to the font section
<jea> there is a font size option
<rtyui> ok let me check
<rtyui> but it not pratical to do so, each time we need to change the font size temporarely
<rtyui> on my firefox i m using ctrl + keys to make the size modifie temporarely then ctrl - to  back to previous mode
<rtyui> i would like to do so with vi*
<jea> well it is going to be difficult to do that
<jea> firefox allows you to do that because it is built into firefox
<jea> putty does not have such a thing built into it that I know of
<jea> you have to remember that putty controls the font size, not vi
<jea> vi is a process running on a remote server that you are able to see through putty, which is the program you are using directly
<rtyui> well, it's all complicate
#ubuntu-au 2017-02-20
<barstard> Hi
<barstard> Lo
